# CNC vadība / mehānika >  Par ArtCam u.t.t.

## WildGun

Vai kāds lieto ArtCam 2010? Vai ir pietiekami ērtāks par ArtCam 2008, lai satrauktos un iegūtu jamu? Kur dabūji? Kādas alternatīvas?

----------

